# injured dog during show



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

hi all, i saw a video about GSD show, I am not sure if I am using the right terminology but I am sure you will know what i mean.. when the dog run after the man with the suite to bite..at this point this dog bite the man arm and that man reaction (spin) resulted in broken leg, is it normal for the man to spin knowing that the dog will not let loose! or it was just poor reaction, sorry i dont know how to upload the video 

best regards


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would think there are some injuries in sport but that sounds severe. Hope the dog heals well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

zeyad said:


> hi all, i saw a video about GSD show, I am not sure if I am using the right terminology but I am sure you will know what i mean.. when the dog run after the man with the suite to bite..at this point this dog bite the man arm and that man reaction (spin) resulted in broken leg, is it normal for the man to spin knowing that the dog will not let loose! or it was just poor reaction, sorry i dont know how to upload the video
> 
> best regards


If you are referring to the 2019 WUSV incident, the helper did NOT break the dog's leg. It clearly happened as the dog launched and the helper stopped as soon as he realized something was wrong. The owner/handler has stated it was not the helper's fault.

The dogs are swung thru in the long bite to carry their momentum thru and not jam their necks.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> If you are referring to the 2019 WUSV incident, the helper did NOT break the dog's leg. It clearly happened as the dog launched and the helper stopped as soon as he realized something was wrong. The owner/handler has stated it was not the helper's fault.
> 
> The dogs are swung thru in the long bite to carry their momentum thru and not jam their necks.


Saw the video. Really felt bad for the owner and the helper. (and of course the dog) :frown2:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Saw the video. Really felt bad for the owner and the helper. (and of course the dog) :frown2:


Devastating. Between this dog and Ronny's dog, it was a hard WUSV.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It was painful to watch for sure. No one likes to see dogs get hurt. As already stated, the dogs leg broke before the bite. 

As for the helper spinning. They have to open the door, to dissipate the energy. Otherwise it's like the dogs going full speed into a brick wall. Now that would definitely cause injury.


----------



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

thank you all for your reply


----------



## Uvulaseptyq (Aug 25, 2019)

Felt really bad after seeing the video.


----------

